# Philadelphia DMA News



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

I just rehooked my line for my antenna and noticed few things

1) WWAC 53 has increased power. The infamous Full Power Atlantic City channel with previously only a 14 mile Grade B contour can now be picked up in Camden County, 50 miles away. Its very weak and PQ is barely watchable with my setup, but they definitely increased power as I can view picture. For DBS and Comcast, they run fiber lines, but this is the first time I get the station OTA. The same happened with WTVE 51/Reading awhile back and I get a Picture on Channel 51 now, previously nothing. Channel 51 good.
2) There is a new LP ? channel on Channel 36 airing TBN. I think they were on Channel 40 before.
3) Channel 33 LP is off the air and has been for over a month. W33BT. They used to air Home Shopping Espanol. Channel 63-LP comes in still good, they air America's Store.
4) WFPA 28-LP Telefutura a CLass A station looks better. Maybe its the time of night, but I dont see as much interference before but this maybe subjective.

WBPH 60 Bethlehem, a Full Power station, is supposed to increase power next month, I have to wait & see.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

That I wont get now is WMGM 40 (NBC)-Wildwood. It'd be great if they could increase power. 

But except for that station, I'll soon be able to get all the Full Power stations licensed to Philly DMA after WBPH 60 increases power. Of course, PQ will vary, some stations hardly watchable but with the correct antenna a picture from all full power stations (except WMGM) will be/is possible


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

Sorry for the misinformation. WWAC didnt increase power. I contacted them yesterday, and they say they havent. They dont even have an application on the FCC site for increase of power except for digital.

It was probably just skip, that I got it. Summer weather at night gets me channels now again from distant areas.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I always love Skip season!

I live in Central CT and last year I was able to pull in a stations from Ohio, Washington DC and one from Canada of all places! (The canadian one I didnt catch its call letters but I knew it was Canadain as it had the CBC logo on the screen.

I am gonna move this topic over to our NEW Broadcast Forum


----------

